# Texas Redbud Tree.......



## Mr Lawn

I planted this young Texas Redbud tree back in 2018 along with two others just like it and it just took off.

It actually survived the drastic winter blast we experienced down here in Central South Texas this past February. Though it was growing great and I kept up with it, etc.

Well sadly its young and growing life has come to an end. After careful examination (by any means I am no expert on trees, plants, etc. just your basic yard guy) it appears as though some sort of insect(s) decided to invade it and well now it seems as though there is no hope in saving it.

Not all is lost though! There appears to be some sort of hope for it. It looks like the tree's roots have decided to spring up a young tree?

Still though I plan on digging it up this coming Autumn and replace it with and re-plant a Japanese Red Maple it it's place.

I'll keep the young spring up Texas Redbud tree in a small planter and hopefully if it survives, I'll replant it in the near future.

I already have two other Texas Redbud trees planted (another in the backyard and another in the front yard) and they are growing and coming along great! Hopefully neither won't encounter the same fate as this one.















Here's a picture of what a fully grown Texas Redbud tree should look like.


----------



## Factor

Redbud borer
https://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.php?identification=Redbud-Borer-Beetle

Might call the UTx ag extension and ask them what to use. or try bifen it

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-it-p-226.html?sub_id=11662


----------



## Mr Lawn

Thank you very much for that info!


----------



## ALPHA

Maybe CoreTect tablets would help your established trees from future infestation? As mentioned I'd call a local extension office.


----------



## Mr Lawn

Well since the time I first posted about the dilemma that I had with this particular Texas Red Bud tree dying from insect infestation, etc. I posted about the tree sprouting a lone branch or ???? from the side of the base / trunk of the tree right above the roots.

What I did was cut the small decaying tree down right above the base/trunk and replanted it in a pot.

Since then (now Autumn/Fall time here) it appears to be hanging on and has grown so but not fully?

I am suspecting that maybe it really is not a true tree so to speak but just a branch that's hanging on?

Don't really know but hopefully it will continue to grown and if it does I will re-plant it somewhere in the yard and give it a go again!


----------

